# Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?



## kaizr (1. März 2010)

Huhu,

wollte nur einmal fragen wer von euch diese Köder schon gefischt hat. Sie sind relativ günstig und machten einen guten Eindruck.







vielen Dank im voraus.

Mfg Fabian


----------



## stanleyclan (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

hab den ganz oben...mal in schweden getestet aber nciht besonders lange...also richtig im einsatz waren sie noch nicht, daher auch noch kein fisch gebracht


----------



## forellenpuffman (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

die beiden in der mitte sind ganz gut.
aber die drillinge musst du wechseln, aber fuern euro oder was die kosten sind die wobbler mal ne alternative


----------



## TJ. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Also die dort abgebildeten sind ok hab ich teilweise auch.
Gibt aber andere die sch. laufen

Was nicht schlecht ist sie sollen eigentlich schwimmend sein sinken manchmal auch und können auch gut getwicht werden dann stehen sie als recht interessant im wasser.

Überlisten konnte ich damit barsche die drillinge sind wie schon gesagt wurde nicht so besonders aber was will man erwarten bei preisen von nichtmal 2€

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Also die dort abgebildeten sind ok hab ich teilweise auch.
> Gibt aber andere die sch. laufen
> 
> Was nicht schlecht ist sie sollen eigentlich schwimmend sein sinken manchmal auch und können auch gut getwicht werden dann stehen sie als recht interessant im wasser.
> ...


 
Wo bekomm ich die Dinger für <2€.
Würde mit da auch gerne mal ein paar zulegen.
Danke schonmal|wavey:


----------



## dodo12 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich habe letztens auch welche von denen gekauft, ich werde nach der Schonzeit mal sehen, wie sie laufen!


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens auch welche von denen gekauft, ich werde nach der Schonzeit mal sehen, wie sie laufen!


 
Auch so günstig?


----------



## kaizr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich habe die vier für 9,90 € gekauft, also für rund 2,48 €. Ist ein fairer Preis. Dann muss ich bei Tommi wohl nochmal ein paar Drillinge bestellen


----------



## Evil-f (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hab mir mal zum testen 2 PC Plus Fletcher 80 in Yellow Perch und Wild Perch bestellt. Stück für 3,90. Sind fast ein 1zu1 Nachbau von nem Megabass X-80 Trickdarter. Hier mal ein Bild.

Oben Megabass die unteren beiden Spro.




Konnte einen der beiden Spro die Woche mal testen. So auf den ersten Blick lief er echt gut, werd ich sicher noch ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Walstipper (1. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

@Evil-f: Haben die 2 Spro auch Schiebtungsten drin?


----------



## Evil-f (2. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Sind nur 2 Kugeln drin. Aus welchem material kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Der Megabass ist natürlich noch um einiges hochwertiger, aber ich muss sagen für 3,90 das Stück sind die Wobbler echt nicht zu verachten. Mal sehen ob sie auch fangen, aber ich denk schon.


----------



## Angelsuchti (2. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

ich hatte mal einen redhead in 9cm aus der reihe. der hat an einem tag an dem alles andere nicht ging gegen abend doch noch einen hecht gefangen...
einen tag später hat er sich in den gewässergrund gebohrt|uhoh:

aber ich hab mir jetzt wieder einen gekauft (zwar ein andres modell und farbe aber gleiche reihe!), werden zu schonzeitende sehen was der so drauf hat...


----------



## dodo12 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Evil-f schrieb:


> Hab mir mal zum testen 2 PC Plus Fletcher 80 in Yellow Perch und Wild Perch bestellt. Stück für 3,90. Sind fast ein 1zu1 Nachbau von nem Megabass X-80 Trickdarter. Hier mal ein Bild.
> 
> Oben Megabass die unteren beiden Spro.
> 
> ...



Die beiden Power Catcher habe ich auch und noch diesen Mattschwarzen. Malsehen wie sie laufen! Ich habe sie für 4€ das Stück gekauft. Bin mal gespannt wie die laufen und ob sie mir einen schönen Fang bescheren.#h#h
ich habe gerade noch ein Bild auf dem Pc gefunden:
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/9352/02032010003.jpg
(Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, aber ich hatte es damals mit dem Handy gemacht)


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Welche Modelle kann man empfehlen? Gibt ja bei den Powercatchern viele #c.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Macusnham (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Moin zusammen!

ich hab von den Powercatchern, ein paar im Barschdesign gefischt, tief und flachlaufend und schöne Hechtbisse drauf bekommen. 
Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, dass die Laufeigenschaften sehr unterschiedlich sind, ein Flachläufer läuft super der andere läuft einfach nur...
Die Kleinen und die Großen fand ich eigentlich ganz gut die Mittleren waren nicht so mein Ding(kann ich aber nicht näher begründen, gefühl halt)
An die anderen Variationen hab ich mich nicht rangetraut.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Habe auch ein paar PowerCatcher. Wie TJ kann ich auch sagen, dass man sie super twitchen kann. Das ist auch das Einsatzgebiet bei mir. Gefangen habe ich Barsche und kleinere Hechte. Wenn man jedoch ein STahlvorfach vorschaltet, sinkt er direkt ab.


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Habe auch ein paar PowerCatcher. Wie TJ kann ich auch sagen, dass man sie super twitchen kann. Das ist auch das Einsatzgebiet bei mir. Gefangen habe ich Barsche und kleinere Hechte. Wenn man jedoch ein STahlvorfach vorschaltet, sinkt er direkt ab.


 
Kennt ihr auch das Problem?


----------



## dodo12 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Wie laufen denn die 2 - Teiligen?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Kennt ihr auch das Problem?



Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Wie laufen denn die 2 - Teiligen?
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?



Hatte einen 2-teiler. Hat mir aber ganz und gar nicht gefallen..


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


 
Ja ob das ein Phänomen der Spro Wobbler ist oder ob das bei allen so ist...#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ja ob das ein Phänomen der Spro Wobbler ist oder ob das bei allen so ist...#h



Achso  Also bei mir ist es bei allen PowerCatchern so. Stört aber nichtsehr, weil der Wobbler nur seeeeehr langsam sinkt.


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Achso  Also bei mir ist es bei allen PowerCatchern so. Stört aber nichtsehr, weil der Wobbler nur seeeeehr langsam sinkt.


 
Danke #h


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

das liegt nicht an den köder sonder weil das stahlvorfach zu schwer ist für den wobbler wäre bei jeden anderen kleinen wobbler genauso 

bissle die stahlvorfachstärke und die wirbel anpassen dann geht das ....eigentlich stört es aber nicht wenn er etwas absinkt



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Danke #h


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hi,
machen wir mal wieder bei den Modellen weiter #h.
Welche Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen ( den Namen bitte )?
Gibt es nur sehr wenige gute bei den PC? Oder halten sich die schlechten in Grenzen?


----------



## holle (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

kommt auf den einsatz an.

was willst du wo befischen?
meine den gewässertyp, tiefe usw...


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich will den Neckar befischen.
Und zwar den unbefahrenen Teil... Gewässertiefe weis ich nicht genau aber ich würde schätzen 2-3 Meter nur und mit nem schweren Blinker kann man sogar auf die andere Seite schmeißen kann aber nicht genau sagen wie breit er ist an dieser Stelle.


----------



## holle (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

in unbekanntem terrain ist es ganz gut wenn man nicht gleich die teuren wobbler ins rennen schickt um sie weg zu hängen.
drum ist es immer ganz gut eine auswahl an günstigen aber trotzdem fängigen wobblern dabei zu haben.
die powercatcher sind wie gemacht dafür.
manchmal bleiben sie sogar auch den ganzen tag an der leine weil sie eben gut fangen.

ich beginne mal bei meinen lieblings-powercatchern. 
da die elbe bei uns meist recht flach ist sind es auch nur flachläufer die alle ca 1-1,5m tief gehen. (auch wenn es auf der verpackung anders steht)








der grosse und kleine minnow ist auf zander und barsch recht gut. sie fliegen richtig weit und sind an manchen tagen sogar einem illex arnaud oder auch bomber 15a überlegen (eigene erfahrung). ein topteil wenn die zander abends/nachts rauben. 

mit dem happy minnow hatte ich vor allem barsche und rapfen, aber auch zander und döbel. fliegt für seine grösse recht gut.

mit dem big belly crankbait 50 kann man eigentlich fast alles fangen. hatte schon barsch, hecht, zander, rapfen, alande, aber vor allem die dicken döbel scheinen den bronzenen mit rotem bauch zu mögen, forellen übrigens auch. 
fliegt ebenfalls recht gut. 

mit dem crank 70 hatte ich schöne hechte (trotz seiner relativ kleinen erscheinung) und auch nen 92er wels hat er ausgehalten (an den original-drillingen und wieder der bronzene). die wurfweite ist auch recht angenehm. 

der big eye minnow 90 hat mir auch schon hechte an die leine gezaubert. aber er fliegt leider nicht so weit.

der big´n crankbait 75 hat mir schon einige barsche gebracht. fliegt schön weit.

dem preis entsprechend sind, selten aber manchmal, wobbler dabei die frisch aus der verpackung nicht gerade laufen wollen. 
da hilft es wenn man eine kleine flachzange am wasser dabei hat und die führungsöse vorsichtig gerade biegt. zieht der wobbler nach rechts wird minimal nach links gebogen bis der wobbler gerade läuft. 

da du aber etwas von 2-3 m geschrieben hast solltest du dir auch den powercatcher mr.t dd und den flatshad besorgen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

@ Holle: Wie heißt der erste ganz oben links? Den hab ich letztens im Wasser versenkt und er hat mir ein paar Hechte eingebracht.


----------



## holle (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

ist der crank 70. war ein falscher link in meinem post. habs geändert.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Danke vielmals. Bei mir ist der keine 2,5 Meter getaucht  Ich würd mal sagen so höchstens 1,50.


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hab ne Seite wos die Dinger sogar günstiger und in Deutschland gibt darf ich sowas posten?#c

Holle: Hast du bei deinen Powercatcher auch die Drillinge gewechselt oder lässt du die originale dran?


----------



## holle (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hab ne Seite wos die Dinger sogar günstiger und in Deutschland gibt darf ich sowas posten?#c
> 
> Holle: Hast du bei deinen Powercatcher auch die Drillinge gewechselt oder lässt du die originale dran?



verpack den link in nen satz dann sollte es ok sein.

bei manchen hab ich die drillinge gewechselt weil sie entweder zu gross oder zu klein waren. aber manche haben auch noch die originalen dran.

irgendwie sind die qualitäten der original-drillinge recht unterschiedlich.
bei manchen modellen sind sie richtig scharf und stabil und dann in der nächsten charge muss man sie wechseln weil die drillinge einfach grottenschlecht sind. 

aber bei dem preis kann ich damit leben.


----------



## King Wetzel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Also ich hab unter anderem den big-eye minnow 
früher hab ich den nur eingeleier (weil ich dachte das man wobbler IMMER nur einkurbelt) zu der zeit hab ich mit dem köder beschissen gefangen aber seit dem ich ihn twitsche läuft er richtig gut 
MFG Henry


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Klick

Hier sind die Teile sehr günstig nur weis ich nicht wie zuverlässiger dieser Shop ist.
Und dort gibt es auch alle von dir empfohlenen PC`s bis auf den letzten.

Ich finde noch den Jointed-Fishtail interessant #6.
Welche decors nehmt ihr bei Wobblern? Von allem etwas oder nur bestimmte?

P.S. Danke an das AB-Mitglied das mir den Link hat zukommen lassen ;-)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ich finde noch den Jointed-Fishtail interessant #6.



Rate ich dir echt ab davon. Der Schwanz ist vom Verhältnis Größe-Beweglichkeit echt schei**. Hatte den auch. Ist kacke gelaufen. Lässt sich kacke werfen. Kack Wobbler. Vielleicht nur meiner, aber auch meine Meinung


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Rate ich dir echt ab davon. Der Schwanz ist vom Verhältnis Größe-Beweglichkeit echt schei**. Hatte den auch. Ist kacke gelaufen. Lässt sich kacke werfen. Kack Wobbler. Vielleicht nur meiner, aber auch meine Meinung


 
Danke ^^ hast mir soeben 3 Euro gespart ich dachte der is gut und ich komme mit ihm weit raus weil er schwer ist ~15gr


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hast du noch n paar Modelle von denen du abraten kannst?
Und kennt jemand den Onlineshop? Kann man da bestellen?


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Habe mir jetzt mal 8 Stück bestellt ...
Ich mach mal ein Foto wenn sie da sind :m.


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

So das Paket ist heute gekommen 

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/6411/imgp2339.th.jpg

Ich bin recht zufrieden auf den ersten Blick.
Habe noch nie Wobbler gefischt und kann die Verarbeitung also nicht beurteilen aber ich werde sie hoffentlich noch vor dem Abi mal testen können dann weis ich acuh ob sie fangen oder nicht (vllt liegts dann auch an mir  ).
Paket war nicht optimal verpakt da der Inhalt Spielraum hatte und nicht gut genug ausgepolstert wurde. Aber bei dem Preis und was ich schon über sie gehört habe kann man nicht meckern oder?
Habe Mittwoch bestellt und heute sind sie gekommen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ganze linke Reihe und den ersten rechts oben kannst du gerne an mich weiter schicken 

Könntest du vielleicht mal von oben nach unten die Wobbler benennen?


----------



## marcel1182 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

den rechts oben hab ich auch.
lässt sich supi werfen und gutes laufverhalten also P/L 1a:m


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Also:
Ganz oben Mitte ( der Große ) Long Minnow 12,5cm 20Gr
linke Reihe von oben nach unten:
1.) Big N' Crankbait 7,5cm 8Gr
2.) VIB 7,5cm 11Gr
3.) Big Belly Crankbait 5cm 7Gr
4.) Happy Minnow 6,5cm 6Gr
rechte Reihe von oben nach unten:
1.) Crank 7cm 11Gr
2.) Hi-VIB Jointed Crank 7cm 15Gr
3.) siehe rechte Reihe 1.)

Also der Shop braucht nicht lang mim liefern... hab glaube ich am Donnerstag überwiesen und heute war das Paket da.


----------



## Sverige (22. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Auf den long Minnow habe ich in Schweden gute Barsche gefangen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (23. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich damit erfolgreich bin ;-)


----------



## kaizr (23. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich damit erfolgreich bin ;-)




Lass mal hören auf welchen du "was" gefangen hast. Habe auch einige von denen in der Box.


----------



## Anglerjugend (23. März 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Wie gesagt es kann aber dauern bis ich wieder ans Wasser komme... in 3 Wochen sind die Abiprüfungen #q.
Aber ich werde berichten  ( Über die Wobbler :g ).


----------



## weberei (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo,

lange nichts mehr los hier im Thread. Warst schon am Wasser mit den wobblern?

Drücke die Daumen fürs ABI.


Danke schonmal für eine Rückantwort.
|wavey:


----------



## Fabiasven (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Habe heute meinen neuen Power Catcher Plus *RT Snake  95 Wild Perch* ausprobiert und zack Fisch. Auf alle anderen nix nur auf den einen. Den kann ich nur empfehlen und werde mich selbst nochmal damit eindecken.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ist aber leider nicht von Spro.. oder?


----------



## Fabiasven (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Der ist von Spro, hab extra nochmal auf die Packung geschaut


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Okei, hab ihn jetzt einmal unter Spro gefunden und ein paar mal unter Jenzi.


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Seltsame geschichte. Hab den von Spro und kann den nur Empfehlen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Kannst ihn mal zeigen? Also ein Bild einfügen?


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Das ist der von Spro, wird aber auch gernmal als Jenziprodukt beschrieben.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

@ Fabiasven: Der gefällt mir obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so auf Mehrteiler stehe. Woher hast du ihn?

@all: So habe mir eben auch mal "ein paar" bestellt  Hoffe das ich diese Woche ein paar Bilder hochladen kann.


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

von hier:
http://www.gabisangelshop.de/main_bigware_29.php?bigPfad=21

Ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke.

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. Durch die 3 Teile und den dicklischen Bauch läuft der aggro und fängt.


----------



## Fanne (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> von hier:
> http://www.gabisangelshop.de/main_bigware_29.php?bigPfad=21
> 
> Ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke.
> ...




ich hab das ding schon so oft dran gehabt, aber gebissen hat noch nie was drauf !

die Power Catcher Flatcher 80 im yellow Perch lööft super! auch  der  Crank lööft gut.


leider gibts die nicht die etwas diefer laufen von spro , bei 2 meter ist meist ende!!!! der Fletcher 80 sogar bei 1.5 meter


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich hatte vorher so viel ausprobiert, nix. Den dran und ab ging die Post


----------



## weberei (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo,

habe mir heute auch welche bestellt bei www.carp-shop.de .

Für mich als Schüler ist der Preis sehr attraktiv und da ist es dann auch nicht so schlimm, wenn mal einer hängen bleibt...
Habe allerdings die "alten" Modelle gekauft. Alle so um 2€ das Stück, echt in Ordnung!

Stelle Bilder rein, wenn sie da sind.

Guten Abend #h


----------



## weberei (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Krass, das ging echt schnell:

Sonntag Abend gegen 18 Uhr bestellt, sofort überwiesen und heute (Mittwoch) Mittag ist das Paket da gewesen...

So, also Schnelligkeit schonmal 1A (kann aber auch daran liegen, dass wir unsere Konten beide bei der Sparkasse haben, dann geht das ja für gewöhnlich schneller).
Dann erstmal das Paket geöffnet. Könnte besser verpackt sein, bis auf die Rechnung und die Kartons, in denen die Wobbler sind, war nix anderes im Paket, sodass die Kisten hin und her rutschen konnten. Aber das ist eigentlich kein Problem für mich.
Anschließend die Wobbler aus den kleinen Packungen genommen: Man geht das schwer. Die Laschen, die die Packungen verschließen, gehen unglaublich schwer auf. Naja gut, auch alles lösbar. 
Als dann alle Wobbler ausgepackt waren, ging es an die Begutachtung: 1. Eindruck wieder sehr gut. Klasse Lackierung, gute Verarbeitung etc. 
Fotos geschossen und dann ab in die Tacklebox 

Am Wochenende will ich sie dann das erste Mal ausführen 


FAZIT: Klasse Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis! (Lauf ausgenommen, habe ihn ja noch nicht getestet )


weberei


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Sooo Päckchen ist gerade angekommen  

Päckchen war gut verpackt. Liegt aber auch daran, dass es soviele waren  Fehlt nichts und Rechnung liegt auch bei.

An der Zahl her sind es 14 Stück |rolleyes|rolleyes

Lackierung ist echt super bei den meisten. Bei 2 Stück haben sie das Stück kurz über der Tauchschaufel vergessen |uhoh:

Ich häng mal ein Foto an und benenn von oben nach unten.

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/8151/bild0324b.jpg

Cranky Doodle Red Head 7cm 9,5gr
Big Eye Minnow Bronze Shiner 9cm 8,6gr
Minnow Clown 9cm 14gr
Minnow Perch 9cm 14gr
Minnow Flou Perch 9 cm 14gr

Crank 70 Gold Shiner 7cm 11gr
Crank 70 Firetiger 7cm 11gr
Crank 70 Silver Shad 7cm 11gr
Happy Minnow Blue Shiner 6,5cm 6gr
Happy Minnow Firetiger 6,5 cm 6gr

Big´n Crankbait Silver Shiner 5cm 9,2gr
Big´n Crankbait Yellow/Red 5cm 9,2gr
Big Belly Crankbait Gold Shiner 5cm 6gr
Big Belly Crankbait Red Head 5cm 6gr

Für knapp über 30€ find ich das genial. 
Mal sehen ob und was fängt. Werde mal nächste Woche an dem Feiertag ausschließlich die Wobbler testen und berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Fabiasven (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

@Baer
wieviel hast Du für alle bezahlt?


----------



## Fabiasven (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Die hab ich mir nochmal geholt.


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo,

Ja, für 30€ 14 Wobbler ist echt genial. Wenn die fangen, dann werde ich mir noch mehr davon zu legen.

Naja aber jetzt auch noch meine Beurteilung: 
Vorab sei gesagt, ich war bisher exakt 3x angeln, ich denke das zeigt, dass ich noch sowas von Anfänger bin, somit nicht unbedingt ganz so aussagekräftig aber kommen wir zum Kern:
Ich bin mit dem Lauf der Wobbler sehr zufrieden, bei keinem musste ich die Einhängeöse nachbiegen. Besonders gefallen haben mir der Crank70 und der Minnow! Sie wobbeln besonders stark!
Tauchtiefe ist, wie bereits kritisiert wurde, maßlos übertrieben. Die reichn vielleicht bis auf 1-1,5m hinab, weiter nicht...
Leider hat aber keiner der Wobbler gefangen, an den 2 Tagen, die ich mit ihnen los war  Egal, bin ja noch am Anfang der Angler-Karriere 

Ich habe folgende Modelle (siehe Bild oben-> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2941621&postcount=61):
Happy Minnow ----- Happy Minnow
Big Belly Crankbait---Big Belly Crankbait
Special Minnow-----VIB
Minnow------------Crank


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> @Baer
> wieviel hast Du für alle bezahlt?



33,28€ glaube ich 



weberei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja, für 30€ 14 Wobbler ist echt genial. Wenn die fangen, dann werde ich mir noch mehr davon zu legen.
> 
> ...



Den Crank70 in Firetiger hatte ich mir mal in Bayern in der Nähe von Volkach geholt. Hat mir auch super gefallen. Hat mir am selben Tag 3 Barsche beschert und im Laufe des Jahres in der Nidda 7 Hecht, wenn auch Kleine. Und dann ab in Baum damit 

"Maßlos übertrieben", so würde ich es auch nennen  Wobei mir die Tiefe gefällt, da mein Flüsschen hier nicht viel tiefer ist als 2 Meter.

Wenn sie fangen, dann mehr davon.


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Zumindest sind es gute Einsteigerwobbler meiner Meinung nach.
Wer hat schon lust beim Lernen 7 Euro Wobbler am Grund zu versenken #d:c.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Zumindest sind es gute Einsteigerwobbler meiner Meinung nach.
> Wer hat schon lust beim Lernen 7 Euro Wobbler am Grund zu versenken #d:c.



Oder 15 €


----------



## Fabiasven (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich hab letztens nen halben see abgesucht nach dem der mir nachm Abriss vom Baum gefallen ist. War der einzige Köder an dem Tag der fängig war. Dienstag darf er dann bei uns am Wasser zeigen was er kann:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hab nochmal geguckt und gesehen, dass manche Drillinge viel zu klein sind. Werde die wohl austauschen.

Meine Frage ist ob ich bei der rechten Reihe den Buchdrilling abmontiere und nur mit einem Schwanzdrilling fische. Dürfte weniger Hänger geben und müsste bei der Größe doch reichen, oder?

Grüße und Gute Nacht


----------



## Bassandy (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hey,
ich lass den Threat mal wieder zum Leben erwachen!
hab mir bei e-bay auch welche ersteigert und bin seehr zufrieden!
Optisch sehr gut, Technisch gut,Fängerisch gut!!!
Was habt ihr in letzter Zeit auf welche Modelle gafangen?

LG


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Ich war mit dem Big Belly Crankbait bis jetzt recht erfolgreich auf Hecht und Barsch!


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Da ich hier einige schöne Wobblerpics gesehen habe, folgende Anregung:

Wie wärs wenn ihr die ganzen Pics auch in diesem Thread posten würdet?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198107


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

hab mir davon auch gerade mal 4 Stück für die Barsche (hoffentlich) zugelegt ... bin auf dem 1.Blick überrascht was die für einen guten Eindruck machen ...
2x 70mm + 2x 55mm für zusammen 9 € bei 3-2-1 :m
bin mal gespannt was sich so mit erwischen läßt ...


----------



## paule79 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir auch einen neuen Wobbler von den Powercatchern geholt.
Es ist der Big Eye Minnow 9cm und 8,6g und muß sagen er läuft ganz gut.
Die angegebene Lauftiefe stimmt mit 3m hier allerdings nicht.
Ich bekomme in beim Spinnfischen vielleicht auf 1m tiefe.
Ich weiß nicht,ob man diese Tiefe beim schleppen vielleicht hinbekommt.

Für den Preis von 3,50€ kann man allerdings nicht meckern.

ci@o


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Habe den obersten wobbler aus dem eingangsposting die letzten beiden male getestet.

1x Fire Tiger und 1x Perch

 Der eine brachte abends barsch, der andere reitzte einen Rapfen zum biss  und  etwas sehr großes, was jedoch nicht gelandet werden konnte:q.....blöde aussteiger|uhoh:


Aber fisch bringt er#6.....ich muss nur noch die großen landen#d


----------



## Faby96 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

So, ich habe mir heute auch mal drei geholt!
Mal sehen ob sie fängig sind, sehen so schonmal ganz okay aus 

Faby


----------



## paule79 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hi,
letzte Woche habe ich mir einen neuen Spro Powercatcher Plus geholt.
Ich hab ihn durch Zufall auf dem Trödelmarkt gefunden.
Er läuft gut und ich würde gerne noch welche haben,aber ich finde Ihn nicht im Netz.
Essteht drauf:
PC Plus Squdminnow 80 f Ayu
Art:4391 101
kann mir jemand helfen?
Ci@o


----------



## pike-81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*





Von Spro hab ich auch mindestens zwei in meinen Boxen:
- Den oberen kann ich leider nicht benennen, ein geiler, flachlaufender Twitchbait, der mir 2010 meine meisten Hechte bescherte, allerdings waren die alle nicht riesig... die Haken hab ich ausgetauscht und gegen Fehlbisse mit doppelten Sprengringen versehen.
-Der untere ist ein Pike Fighter DD Mat Yellow. Geworfen führe ich ihn mit langen Zügen und Pausen über die Rute, hauptsächlich schleppe ich ihn aber. 2011 hatte ich einige Krasse Bisse und etiche mittlere Hechte drauf. Setz ich immer als Schocker ein, wenn gerade nichts läuft.
                         Leider setzen beide Köder Rost an und der Lack zerkratzt leicht. Egal, guter Preis und den Hechten gefallen sie...
Petri


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo Leute, würd mich hier gerne mal mit einklinken, da ich das Thema sehr interessant finde.

Nun zu meiner Frage, kennt jemand das Gewicht des Power Catcher Plus Dopey-Cranck 45?


----------



## paule79 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

HI;
@ FISHHUNTER
Das Gewicht des Plus Dopey Cranks interressiert mich auch.
Ich habe die Frage auch schon per PN an jemanden gestellt der es wissen müsste.


----------



## ayron (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Mh hab ihn gard orginalverpackt in der Hand:q, aber nichts zum Gewicht zu finden.

Subjektiv fühlt er sich jedoch rel. schwer an für seine Größe.
Von außen kann man 2 ordentlich dicke Kugeln sehen 10gr. sollte der schon haben|wavey:

Edit: Im Spro Katalog wird auch kein Gewicht angegeben, deren Vergelichbare Schwestern wiegen in 50mm 9gr


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Komisch, dass dazu nichts genaues zu finden ist |uhoh:

Wollte den an meiner UL-Flitsche fischen, die hat allerdings nur ein WG bis 8 Gramm, ob der sich wirklich damit werfen und gut führen lässt steht dann leider weiterhin unbeantwortet im Raum :-(


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage, kennt jemand das Gewicht des Power Catcher Plus Dopey-Cranck 45?



Meine Digitalwaage sagt genau 8g


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Hey Tommi, vielen Dank, dass Du den für uns gewogen hast!
Bei acht Gramm werd ich den mal versuchen!


----------



## Micha85 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Bei den letzten Power-catchern die ich gekauft habe standen Länge und Gewicht unter dem Barcode auf der Unterseite der Schachtel. Schön versteckt (warum auch immer) aber da.


----------



## Rannebert (9. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Muss den Thread mal wieder rauskramen...

Habe mir heute diesen  Wobbler gekauft, nur bin ich mit dem Lauf etwas überfragt.
Sollte so ein Crankbait nicht eher mit dem Arsch wackeln, statt ständig nur von einer auf die andere Seite zu rollen?

Oder ist das so gewollt? Irgendwie scheint mir das nicht so richtig zu sein....
Ich bitte um Aufklärung, irgendjemand muss den ja sicher auch in seiner Kiste haben!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Sollte so ein Crankbait nicht eher mit dem Arsch wackeln, statt ständig nur von einer auf die andere Seite zu rollen?
> !


Nö, nicht jeder Crankbait läuft gleicht.
Den T 55 solltest Du auch eher langsam führen, da er eine sehr lebhafte Aktion hat.


----------



## DHausW (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Also,ich fische diese Power Catcher fast nur am Rhein und an der Ruhr,Ich fische allerdings die bis 1,50m tieflaufen.......Barschdekor ist unschlagbar am Rhein auf Zander und an der Ruhr auf Hecht! Firetiger kommt wenn es knackig kalt ist zum einsatz! Ich Persönlich schwör auf die Teile und hatte gute erfolge!mfg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



zander-junky schrieb:


> ! Ich Persönlich schwör auf die Teile und hatte gute erfolge!



Vom Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis her gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## DHausW (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Vom Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis her gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts vergleichbares.



RICHTIG und gerade im Rhein auch wenn es flachläufer sind kann mal einer hängen bleiben und es tut nicht so weh wie einen 12 oder sogar 22euro Wobbler zuversenken und sie fangen das ist die hauptsache! #6


----------



## Rannebert (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nö, nicht jeder Crankbait läuft gleicht.
> Den T 55 solltest Du auch eher langsam führen, da er eine sehr lebhafte Aktion hat.



Möglich, dass ich mit dem zu schnell unterwegs war. Aber das der so extrem über die Längsachse rollt, und sonst nicht viel Aktion präsentiert machte mich schon stutzig.


----------



## ayron (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Gibt solche und solche

die einen flanken/"rollen" , die anderen wackeln /"wobbeln" .


----------



## Rannebert (10. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Gut, dass ich mal gefragt habe, und ihn nicht direkt wieder umgetauscht hab. Danke!
War  heute mit dem miesen Wetter am Wasser und hab mich mit dem kleinen  Crank mal beschäftigt, und muss mich extrem anstrengen, den so füchterbar langsam  zu führen.
Aber dann fängt er offensichtlich ganz gut. War zwar nur  Kleinfisch, aber etliche Barsche und zwei untermassige Hechte waren  schon dran.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (13. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*

Sorry das ich den Trend nochmal aufgreifen. 
Sind die Modelle von 2015 und 2016 auch  noch so gutlaufend?

Würde gern mir eine grundausstattung zulegen für Kanal barsch zander,
Rhein  und lippe Ruhr. 

Welche Farben Modelle grössen sind zu empfehlen. 

Gruss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spro Power Catcher, wer kennt sie?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Sorry das ich den Trend nochmal aufgreifen.
> Sind die Modelle von 2015 und 2016 auch  noch so gutlaufend?
> 
> Würde gern mir eine grundausstattung zulegen für Kanal barsch zander,
> ...



Ja eigentlich schon.
Da kommen dieses Jahr auch komplett neue Farben.
Einige Modelle und viele alten Farben fallen weg.
Viele werden leider auch ca. 1 € teurer.


----------

